# AGA International Aquascaping Contest 2012 Results



## LondonDragon (5 Jan 2013)

Results from the AGA 2012 competition, our own Stu Worrall came third in the 120-200l category, congrats Stu 


Category: Smaller than 28l

#1. Hong Te Syu, Ji’an Township, Hualien County Taiwan (R.O.C.)






#2. Wongsawan Wetchasit, Bangbuathong Distric Nonthaburi Thailand





#3. Soeharto, Surabaya Jawa Timur Indonesia






Category: 28-60l

#1. Leandro Artioli, Sao Paulo Sao Paulo Brazil





#2. Bernat Hosta Rovira, Barcelona Barcelona Spain





#3. Hong Te Syu, Ji’an Township, Hualien County Taiwan (R.O.C.)






Category: 60-120l

#1. Prociuk Mikola, Kalush Iwano-Frankiwsk Ukraine





#2. Georg Werner Just, Cologne NRW Germany





#3. Jirawong Laopiyasakul, Pattaya Chonburi Thailand






Category: 120-200l

#1. Sim Kian Hong, Senai Johor Malaysia





#2. Robertus Hartono, Singapore





#3. Stu Worrall, Connahs Quay Flintshire UK






Category: 200-320l

#1. Zhang Jian Feng, MACAU CHINA





#2. Michael G.W. Wong, Hong Kong





#3. Wong Chung Ming, MACAU CHINA






Category: 320l and larger

#1. Piotr Dymowski, Warsaw Mazowieckie POLAND





#2. Yeo Siak Wee, Johore bahru Johore Malaysia





#3. Lao Chan Fei, macao china






Category: Biotope

#1. Lee Nuttall, wolverhampton west midlands united kingdom





#2. Andrea Perotti, Somma Lombardo Varese Italy





#3. Bonetti Pascal, Meyzieu Rhône-Alpe France






Category: Paludarium

#1. Luidi Rafael de Souza Doim, ponta Grossa Parana Brasil





#2. MAK SHEA ON, Hong Kong China





#3. Armands Končus, Riga Latvia






List of all entries in all categories can be found here: 2012 AGA Aquascaping Contest

Enjoy!


----------

